
My 2019 Apple Report Card - mpweiher
https://daringfireball.net/2020/02/my_2019_apple_report_card
======
webmobdev
> MAC: D

> ... But I don’t know a single expert Mac user who is not seriously annoyed
> by the heavy-handed security design of Catalina. Not one. Every single
> expert user I know is annoyed. That is a bad place for MacOS to be. MacOS
> 10.16 needs a serious course correction to fix this, and if 10.16 goes the
> opposite way — growing even more heavy-handed in restricting professional
> Mac users from just using their machines as they want and expect to — I
> genuinely fear for the future of the Mac as a platform for serious computer
> users ...

Rightly said. This is the exact fear and worry I have - that if the macOS is
turned into a highly controlled and restrictive environment like the iPadOS, I
have wasted my money by investing in a mac. I won't be updating my macOS for
another year to see whether Apple sees sense.

It's a pity that the Mac Mini too has been turned into an iDevice with no
scope for real upgrade without paying the exorbitant Apple tax.

